#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Animation vs Cartoons in our Communities

## Karikaalan

i personally love animation movies. the first ever animation I watched was 'Finding Nemo'. Recently watched Coco which just made me fall in love with the movie. i usually get feedback about animation such as 'they are cartoons and cartoons are for children'.  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: But i don't think so . Animation movies are for everyone. Am I the only one who loves animation movies than any other :Confused:  :Confused: ?

----------


## Shana

> i personally love animation movies. the first ever animation I watched was 'Finding Nemo'. Recently watched Coco which just made me fall in love with the movie. i usually get feedback about animation such as 'they are cartoons and cartoons are for children'. But i don't think so . Animation movies are for everyone. Am I the only one who loves animation movies than any other?


I'm an animation movie lover and in my opinion Brave, Ratatouille , Frozen and Inside Out hold a special place in my heart.

----------


## Assassin

> i personally love animation movies. the first ever animation I watched was 'Finding Nemo'. Recently watched Coco which just made me fall in love with the movie. i usually get feedback about animation such as 'they are cartoons and cartoons are for children'. But i don't think so . Animation movies are for everyone. Am I the only one who loves animation movies than any other?


I received the same feedback that you received, I love animation movies too. Still I remember the movies that I watched when i was a kid some of those are those are *Lion King, ToyStory, Jungle Book* etc. But After I grow *UP, Inside Out* are some animation movies with great story plots. I need to special mention Japaneses Anime kind of movies, it's endings will steel your heart. Better to watch *Your Name* a romantic fantasy .

----------


## Karikaalan

Haven't watched inside out yet... Others are my favorites too

----------


## Karikaalan

I love those Japanese movies .. they are mostly kind of 2D anime I think.. but they melt our hearts

----------


## Moana

Kishanth!

I watched Coco too and that film was totally different compared to the other animation movies.

----------


## Shamee

> i personally love animation movies. the first ever animation I watched was 'Finding Nemo'. Recently watched Coco which just made me fall in love with the movie. i usually get feedback about animation such as 'they are cartoons and cartoons are for children'. But i don't think so . Animation movies are for everyone. Am I the only one who loves animation movies than any other?


Animated movies are very funny and interesting to watch than other movies. "Winnie the Pooh" was the very first animated movie that I have ever watched. I also have suggestions like Snow White and seven dwarfs, Ratatouille, beauty and beast and Aladdin. These are some the best animated movies I watched. Hope you will enjoy watching these.

----------


## Karikaalan

I loved Coco... Thats a close to heart film for me

----------


## Karikaalan

Didn't watch Winnie the Pooh yet. Have to watch

----------


## Arthi

> i personally love animation movies. the first ever animation I watched was 'Finding Nemo'. Recently watched Coco which just made me fall in love with the movie. i usually get feedback about animation such as 'they are cartoons and cartoons are for children'. But i don't think so . Animation movies are for everyone. Am I the only one who loves animation movies than any other?


yes me too. Kungfu panda, ice age and cars are my all time favorites.

----------


## Karikaalan

Never watched cars. I will search for it?

----------

